

Ask HN: How you pay bills b/w DemoDay and getting VC funded? - abbasmehdi

Since YC only gives a little bit of money that is supposed to last you until Demo Day, and it is a known fact that it can be a while until you get the actual check from an investor, how are founders supposed to pay bills during that time if at Demo Day they have not yet established a revenue stream higher than their costs?
======
hrasm
One planned way to mitigate this is to work a steady job for a while. Save a
bunch and then dive in. You know exactly how long your savings will last.

Though a bit different from your question, I just read a story about Airbnb on
how they funded themselves selling something at a fundraiser or some such.

Sure money is a good lubricant; but it doesn't stop someone who is really
after something.

~~~
abbasmehdi
I'm not stopping or planning on stopping, I'm just wondering from a money
management point of view.

Seed is supposed to last you till funding, but I guess the idea here is for it
to last you till Demo Day.

